# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  استخدام نیروی برنامه نویس و توسعه دهنده شیرپوینت در یک شرکت معتبر

## omidall1

یک شرکت معتبر به دنبال استخدام نیروی برنامه نویس و توسعه دهنده شیرپوینت 2013 است از علاقه مندان خواهشمند است رزومه خود را به آدرس ایمیلoghanbari@golestan.com ارسال نمایند
شرایط مورد نظر: 
+ آشنا به مفاهیم طراحی وب سایت بر پایه شیرپوینت
+ توانایی تولید WebPart
+ تسلط کامل به HTML,CSS,JAVASCRIPT,JQUERY
+ حداقل 2 سال سابقه کار مرتبط

----------

